

Why Heroku's Culture Did Not Change After Sale to Salesforce - kudwitt
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/11/heroku/

======
danso
I can't be the only one here whose main knowledge of Salesforce.com comes
through its ownership of Heroku...Salesforce is huge but is not the type of
company that excites the crowd here...whereas Heroku is much more developer-
focused. I hadn't seen much about how the two companies actually coordinate so
this was a nice insight piece.

